
OK: An implementation of the K5 programming language - RodgerTheGreat
https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok
======
Scaevolus
Fun for interview questions: [https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-
pages/examples/str...](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-
pages/examples/strings.k)

------
101914
Contrast with "An implementation of the K5 interpreter."

Or maybe others see them as one in the same?

Of course from a performance and aesthetic perspective there is a world of
difference between node.js and the tiny q/k interpreter from kx systems.

On the other hand, the author's "Forth interpeter" in PostScript (Four.PS) is,
at least from a reading standpoint, a thing of beauty. IMHO.

Rightly or wrongly, I think of the PostScript interpreter as Forth-like, so I
might be tempted to call Four.PS an implementation of the "Forth language",
i.e., a small part of it.

------
bjconlan
Damit! Piped at the post with the name. (I had a working title of 'ohk' of my
own k5 impl (based of rob pike's ivy) although like most things I do will
probably never see the light of day.

A js implementation! This is something I can't wait to play with! Thanks!

------
tlack
Really interesting.

This could even be implemented as a require() provider so that you could mix K
and JavaScript in your Node app.

Is there somewhere to follow along with the development of K5?

~~~
srpeck
Some interesting things often get posted to
[http://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/](http://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/) from time to
time. For example, old posts from geocar contain screenshots of the kOS
desktop.

------
mpu
Hi, I really like that you use Whitney's style in your javascript! This is a
good tribute to this great programmer.

------
mrcsparker
kuro5hin is already in Perl :)

This looks great. Going to play with this later.

------
divs1210
That is the most beautiful javascript code I have ever seen.

